# interesting article about keeping a marriage alive



## gettingout (Jan 15, 2013)

My first post here on TAM
Probably too late for me but maybe this will help someone else:

That Loving Feeling Takes a Lot of Work - NYTimes.com


----------



## muchoconfuso (Sep 22, 2012)

thank you for sharing


----------



## marriageinformation.org (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting this article link it is a very good article. Most people really don't understand that you can't just get married and live happily ever after. After all that is what we are told from a very young age. The cinderella complex as I call it. But sometimes marriage takes work and it always takes communication. I wish you luck in the next faze of your life.


----------



## lonely one (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this. I am going to print it out for my husband to read.


----------

